# DAV: Neuigkeiten



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2010)

*DAV: Neuigkeiten​*
Von der Internetseite unseres Verbandes www.anglerverband.com 
sind neue Beiträge abrufbar:

Angeln vom Feinsten zusammen mit dem VDSF 
Vom 7. bis 8. August 2010 hatte der DAV-Bundesverband wieder zum gemeinsamen Anglertreff für Vereine nach Niedersachsen an die Aue eingeladen. Auch der "Rote Kater" 
vom VDSF war dabei.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=227&Itemid=238

DAV-Präsident beim slowenischen Fischereiverband --- Günter Markstein überreichte eine Einladung an den slowenischen Partnerverband zur Teilnahme am Internationalen Angler-Meeting im Oktober dieses Jahres in Brandenburg. Es wurde vereinbart, die bestehenden Kontakte auszubauen. 
Mit 13.000 Mitgliedern ist der Fischereiverband eine einflussreiche Interessenvereinigung in Slowenien. Er  bewirtschaftet 12.000 ha Wasserfläche mit einer Unzahl naturbelassener Fließe und Seen, die ein wahres Anglerparadies darstellen und in denen jeder Angler den Fisch 
seines Lebens fangen kann.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=225&Itemid=236

Großer Preis des DAV im Sportforum Berlin --- Spannendes Duell zwischen zwei Saalfelder Jugendlichen und Jana Gerlach beherrschte die weibliche Konkurrenz.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=226&Itemid=237

Gute Fänge beim Jugendlager des Angelfischereiverbandes Ostthüringen
Am ersten Sommerferienwochenende fand zum 18. Mal das traditionelle Jugendlager des Angelfischereiverbandes Ostthüringen am Waldsee Schnauderhainichen im Altenburger Land statt.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=224&Itemid=235

Die Ergebnisse der Deutschen Senioren Castingsport Meisterschaft sind ebenfalls abrufbar.
http://www.anglerverband.com/images...SCM/2010-07-16-2010-07-18_dscm_ergebnisse.pdf

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Philipp Freudenberg


----------

